# Children's names



## MrsSchaffer (Jun 6, 2009)

A light hearted thread

What are your children's names?
For those without children, what do you plan to name any children that you may have?


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I like the name Olivia... had a fish ( an Oscar) I called Olivia 

as for the names of children, can't post that as kids may see my diabolic plans...
lol


----------



## Treadingcarefully (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, my wife and I are from different countries, so I proposed that they have Polish names, and of course my surname.
We picked Polish girls names that aren't too tricky to pronounce for English speakers, (well the short versions of them anyway). 
For the middle names, our first born has the name of her great grandmother Weronika (still alive, and farming in Poland using a scythe!)
and our second born got the middle name Katarzyna after my sister, Katherine.
One I was set against was Mieszko (a boy's name... but hasn't arisen since we didn't have a son).
I've always liked names like Mike, Dominic, Sarah, 
If I'd married an Irish woman, I probably would have opted for some of the more traditional Irish ones like Fiachra, Diarmuid or Oisin, (boys) but nobody outside of this country would pronounce them right!


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

My husband and I had a hard time deciding what to name our son. We weren't sure what we were havin, seeing how we had been told 2 different things. 

We decided if it was a girl we were gonna name her Renoa LeeAnn 
Lee for my mom's middle name and Ann for my sister's middle name. 

We were stuck for a long time on a little boys name seeing how he wanted to name him some what after his grandpa, I, of course, wanted it to be traditional and name the first born son after him, but nooo that wouldnt do. So, we were fishin on the river bank and outta the blue he said "How about Jonathan?" He says, "I know you're a big fan of Jonathan Davis of korn" So, we stuck with Jonathan and his middle name is Ray, my husbands, and my husbands grandpa's middle name.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

The older I get the more I like old names as hardly anyone has them...
estella, jewel, henry, oscar... which if I get any fish in the future will name accordingly.


----------



## LaBella (Mar 9, 2009)

I always dreamed to call one of my daughters after me, my middle name. But my DH refused since Americans have a hard time pronouncing it. Since I do not like his name, is too common, (Juan), we agreed that neither of our kids will be named after either one of us. I have always liked the name Pierre, so if I ever had a boy he was going to be named Jean-Pierre, (JP for short), or Pierre Alexander, but no boys came. I also like the name Byron for a boy.

For girls, I like Yvonne and Suzette. But when I was having my oldest one I so the name Jean Nicole and love it, my DH on the other hand was making sure that it sound it good with the last name, so we choose Tiffany Nicole, when my 2nd one was coming and liked the name Daphne Danielle, but Britney Spears was at her pick at the time and Tiffany told us that we could name her whatever we wanted, she was going to call her sister Britney, so that is her name, decided by her older sister. We look for a middle name that sound it good, I went to an store an so the perfum (Chanel #5) and decided it that would make a great middle name, so it is Britney Chanel.

Good Luck.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I always liked the name "Wren" thats a good middle name...


----------

